# Type 2 Diabetic with IBS



## Taffybrown (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there anything I can eat at all? I've run out of ideas.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The Low Fodmap diet should be able to be used to make choices on the controlled carb diets they tend to recommend for diabetes.

Just replace any starches, fruit or veggies in the diet with a low fodmap one.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You don't mention your symptoms so.. kinda hard to guide you accurately.

Try eating vegetable based carbs and stay away from the "white" carbs or white bread, white rices etc.. Use whole grains... like oatmeal etc..

You could benefit from the guidance of a dietician. See if you can see one.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Generally, the foods that raise blood sugar are the foods that exacerbate IBS symptoms for most people.

I am a diabetic.


----------

